# Cracked Barrel on Cement Mixer Fix???



## dlsmith2 (Feb 26, 2012)

I bought a smaller gas powered cement mixer from a company which shall for now remain nameless [dont want to possibly violate any forum rules]. It was the perfect size for what I needed it too however it has been falling apart day by day. I took everything with a grain of salt until the plastic barrel cracked. I doubt that the company will do much along the lines of repair/replacement based solely on the few conversations I've had with them regarding it so far. So in the mean time the crack continues to get bigger, can anyone help me out with a possibly repair, can't really think of anything off the top of my head that would help mend plastic together and hold it during heavy duty operation, but of course any help would be great


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Bolt a piece of steel across it with bolts. But even that is probley a temp. fix.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

For the repair to last your patch should be about the same thickness as the break and multiple connectors with larger heads will also spread out the stress.

Aluminum might also be more pliable and conform to the shape of the drum, thereby stressing it less.

Cut a pattern out of carboard, transfer it to aluminum, roll the sheet to conform to the shape, set in place, drill and use something akin to carriage bolts; rounded head on the inside. I wonder if an interface like Liquid nails/ loctite PL might also help keep it closed if it were sandwiched between the drum and plate?

Willy


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Drill holes at each end of the crack, then bolt flat stock inside and out.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

That is pretty much all you can do I think, aside from getting a new drum.

Just err on the side of caution and make the patch massive to relieve stress on the ends of the crack.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is what the drilled holes are for.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

You guys call yourselves contractors and nobody has mentioned duct tape, silicone or wire yet. :>)

For my nickel Tscarborough has your best bet.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

How many hours do you have on it?

I would call and complain, you might get a new drum.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Pull the motor and buy a new unit. Junk is junk and will stay junk. Their new junk will still be junk.


----------

